# Nakamichi CD-700II



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

This is not my ad on Ebay but it's a damn good price for a superb deck. I'm sure someone is looking for one. I would have bought it but I've got to much wrapped up in my HX-D1.

Nakamichi CD-700II CD In Dash Receiver | eBay


----------



## 330CK (Mar 4, 2008)

That was a great price...


----------



## omegaslast (Nov 4, 2010)

how long has the CD700II been out?


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

omegaslast said:


> how long has the CD700II been out?


Not to sure on the release date.

Looks like someone bought it last night. Another one has been listed but it's over twice the price.


----------



## angelok9 (Mar 31, 2011)

there is also this link.

Nakamichi cd700ii + MF51 hiend car cd source | eBay


----------

